# My nail struggle, from clippers to dremel



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What an emotional rollercoaster this post was! Thank you so much for sharing. 

In addition to just being super proud of you for problem solving and being so patient and diligent, I’m encouraged to know that even after all those negative experiences, she trusts you. And for good reason.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you so much, Robin. It means a lot coming from you because I admire how you handle Peggy. The patience you have with her and the lengths you go to try to understand her is amazing. And also how candid you are when you run into problems.

I’ve spent so much time on training good grooming behaviors that it was really heart breaking that nail clipping got to the point it did. I always continued to frequently touch and hold every part of her body and treat her for allowing me to do so in non grooming contexts. I think that was helpful in her not completely shutting down from trying a different method for her nails. If I didn’t figure something else out there’s a good chance our relationship could have been damaged.

I realized that my post might scare people about clipping nails after I posted it. But I feel like my issue is not typical, whether it’s difficulty with the shape, color, small nail size, or something else entirely. 


Another example with her is shaving clean feet. I nicked the webbing in between her toes once because the 30 blade on the trimmer is pretty dull, and we were both learning how clean feet are done. She bled a little. I didn’t make a big deal of it. There wasn’t any change in behavior the next time I went to shave her feet. While the treats are plenty, I’m also firm and no nonsense with grooming, which helps her trust me more. I know that’s much easier to do when your dog is a small package like Lacey.

I’ve always thought Peggy and Lacey have VERY similar temperaments, and I really think she’d bounce back if you accidentally hurt her. 

Although poodles are smart and sensitive, I think they’re forgiving of the people they love if you accidentally cause an ouchie once in a blue moon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think you’re right that all the paw touching and holding laid a great foundation. We’ve always done a lot of that, too, so I’m hopeful it’ll pay off with longterm trust. I feel like those earliest life lessons are almost unshakeable.

And I like thinking Peggy’s got a little soulmate out there in Lacey


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Be sure to check out the diamond bit. It works so well and I love the bowl on the end that really does a good job on giving the dog's nail a rounded tip. I know it's expensive, but it is money well spent. Here's the link on Amazon, just so you can see what it looks like. https://www.amazon.com/Diamondg-Rot...1610091987&sprefix=diamond+dre,aps,251&sr=8-5


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you for the heads up on the diamond bit, @Charmed !
I tend to do a lot of research the for most effective/quality grooming supplies to make the job easier. Im a little too obsessed with that if I’m being honest 

I had the diamagroove bit from Whitman’s on my radar. But it’s $150 plus another $20 or so for shipping... I just can’t bring myself to spend that. Plus, there isn’t a lot of reviews online for it. 

I saw the one your shared on Amazon and I read hundreds of reviews. There were enough negative reviews that made me second guess it. But I totally trust the recommendation of a seasoned fellow poodle owner. 

Have you had yours for awhile? I would love something that lasts long term. Also, how does it compare to the 60 grit sandpaper band? I love how quickly the coarse grit takes down the nail, just not how quickly they dull.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I got in January of 2019, and it is still going strong.It works much faster than any other bit I have used. I have been doing my own dogs with a dremel for over twenty years. I did opt for the bigger bit for large dogs because I was doing my daughter's pitbull's thick nails. I trim my two Standard poodles and the Jack Russell terror's nails about every two weeks.This bit is a game changer. I am going to have to go read the bad reviews because I have no problems at all. The little terror hates being groomed and screams the whole time, but it does not matter if I am doing his nails or just brushing him. He got Lyme's disease when he lived in Tennessee and I think it left a residual effect on his whole body's nerve endings. I have learned to just groom him as quickly as I can. Good luck on your nail grinding.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Jack Russel Terror, yep the name checks out. But I’ve seen first hand how Lyme disease can affect humans, so that makes sense. Thanks again for the recommendation. I just bought a wahl bravura (yay). That bit is on my list for future purchase.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have gone through something similar with Merlin. At first he was tolerant of the nail clippers, until I made him bleed. In his case it only takes one time because of his anxiety issues (and mine). Once I’ve hurt him, I can’t do it anymore, I have mini PTSD.

I then bought a very powerful dremel of unknown brand and he was okay with it at first. Until I made him bleed (again). I didn’t think you could make a dog bleed with a dremel... Then I stopped touching his nails for a good two years (went to the groomer’s) until the pandemic started. I then didn’t have a choice but to do it myself.

I bought a dremel 8050 with a light on the tip to see the quick better. Merlin would try to bite me so I had to put a cone on him. So now that’s how we do it. I start by doing Beckie, who doesn’t mind too much, to gain confidence and calm myself down, and then I do Merlin.

I do their nails about every 2 weeks and I’m very careful not to get to the quick. I also dremel the top and sides, it helps the quick to recede.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you for this post, Porkchop - it's a great tutorial on how to desensitize your puppy to nail trimming!! His breeder used a Dremel, so I got one and use it in our grooming desensitization sessions two or three times a week. I just turn it on and hold it near his paw, and if all four paws go well and we still have treats, I actually do a nail or two. I am very thankful that I found a groomer who loves poodles and likes to work with Topper. She does his nails "for real" with the assistance of her co-groomer. I will keep working on the desensitization and may get courageous enough to do it myself some day!


----------



## Tierney (Nov 1, 2020)

thank you for sharing!!

I was too chicken to get a nail clipper but have had success with the dremel....taking it slow!!

I do some paws (usually alternating front and back) every couple of days - she is 14/15 weeks so I want her used to it.

dew claws are the worst for me, though....harder to see and manipulate them with all that hair!!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@Dechi My boyfriend got me the 8050 for Christmas (I specifically asked for it so I had my own dremel). I love that it has a light on the end! I wish it didn’t automatically start on 15,000 rpm speed but instead remembered what you last used. Although that’s the speed I like for most of the job. 
I didn’t know the quick would bleed if you got it with the dremel. I read that it would cauterize it (but still hurt of course). I will keep the quick stop ready just in case. I hadn’t been since switching to the dremel. 
That’s a good idea to use a cone. It’s got to get done somehow. 

@PowersPup and @Tierney im glad my post was helpful in some way! Most dogs need their nails shortened about every 2-3 weeks, which is more often than they see the groomer. Some dogs have slow growing nails and can go 4 weeks. Good job working toward learning to do your dog’s nails!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> @Dechi My boyfriend got me the 8050 for Christmas (I specifically asked for it so I had my own dremel). I love that it has a light on the end! I wish it didn’t automatically start on 15,000 rpm speed but instead remembered what you last used. Although that’s the speed I like for most of the job.
> I didn’t know the quick would bleed if you got it with the dremel. I read that it would cauterize it (but still hurt of course). I will keep the quick stop ready just in case. I hadn’t been since switching to the dremel.
> That’s a good idea to use a cone. It’s got to get done somehow.
> 
> @PowersPup and @Tierney im glad my post was helpful in some way! Most dogs need their nails shortened about every 2-3 weeks, which is more often than they see the groomer. Some dogs have slow growing nails and can go 4 weeks. Good job working toward learning to do your dog’s nails!


I'm in the market for a Dremel and was just searching for the Dremel 8050 based on recommendations here and what I've read online. It looks like the 8050 has been discontinued, and I think it's been replaced by this one. Does this look like the replacement for the Dremel 8050 or am I looking at the wrong one? 








Dremel Micro 8V MAX Variable Speed Cordless Rotary Tool Kit with Docking Station and 18 Accessories 8050-N/18 - The Home Depot


The Dremel Micro is the perfect combination of size, ergonomics and power that make it the ultimate tool for both precise and light duty DIY tasks. Designed to be held between the thumb and forefinger



www.homedepot.com





Thank you!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh it’s too bad they discontinued the 8050 ! The 8050 micro also has a light but it’s a lot smaller. They say it holds between fingers, like a pencil. The only other one with a light is the 4300, it’s not cordless and it’s more powerful. Probably an overkill.

Look up « dremel comparison chart » and you will see everything they have. I would try to find out if groomers are using the micro and if so, then it’s a good choice.

If not, I’ve heard of another brand that makes a rotary tool with a light. I just can’t remember what it was. You might find it on a groomers facebook group.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Oh it’s too bad they discontinued the 8050 ! The 8050 micro also has a light but it’s a lot smaller. They say it holds between fingers, like a pencil. The only other one with a light is the 4300, it’s not cordless and it’s more powerful. Probably an overkill.
> 
> Look up « dremel comparison chart » and you will see everything they have. I would try to find out if groomers are using the micro and if so, then it’s a good choice.
> 
> If not, I’ve heard of another brand that makes a rotary tool with a light. I just can’t remember what it was. You might find it on a groomers facebook group.


Thank you for your help Dechi! The 8050 micro is also unfortunately discontinued. I'm so bummed, I really liked the idea of the light, too. I'm going to have to do some research.

I just had a really bad nail clipping session tonight with my toy poodle, and I need to find an alternative. I'm hoping he'll accept the dremel.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It says « out of stock » where I looked. It might be because of the pandemic. Until the stocks replenish, you could buy a cheap one like the one they show on tv (I don’t know if they still do). I have one like that, it’s still working after 20 years. It turns really slow but it does the job and it would be a good way to accustom your dog until you can find one with a light. It’s not as noisy as a dremel.

I can take a picture to show you tomorrow if you want.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Dechi said:


> It says « out of stock » where I looked. It might be because of the pandemic. Until the stocks replenish, you could buy a cheap one like the one they show on tv (I don’t know if they still do). I have one like that, it’s still working after 20 years. It turns really slow but it does the job and it would be a good way to accustom your dog until you can find one with a light. It’s not as noisy as a dremel.
> 
> I can take a picture to show you tomorrow if you want.


Thank you for the info Dechi. From what I've read online at several retailers, the 8050 micro is discontinued. It seemed like the model a lot of groomers were using, too. I'm a bit surprised they discontinued it. Maybe I'm wrong, I hope so....

I just ordered the Dremel made for pets, which has set speeds of 8,000 and then 14,000. I've heard 10,000 is the ideal speed for trimming dog's nails, but it doesn't give that option. I don't mind starting at a slower speed anyway until l figure out how to use it. I'll give it a try and see.


https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-Pawcontrol-7760-PGK-Cordless-Grinder/dp/B07RBNBGMZ/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=pet+dremel&qid=1618200388&sr=8-6



Thanks again!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Thank you for the info Dechi. From what I've read online at several retailers, the 8050 micro is discontinued. It seemed like the model a lot of groomers were using, too. I'm a bit surprised they discontinued it. Maybe I'm wrong, I hope so....
> 
> I just ordered the Dremel made for pets, which has set speeds of 8,000 and then 14,000. I've heard 10,000 is the ideal speed for trimming dog's nails, but it doesn't give that option. I don't mind starting at a slower speed anyway until l figure out how to use it. I'll give it a try and see.
> 
> ...


That looks like a fine tool ! I use my dremel at the preset level, I think it’s 15 000 rpm. 8 000 is perfect to start learning. The trick is to not leave the dremel on the nail for more than one second at a time. Once I’ve taken the tip off, I mostly do little taps of a fraction of a second on the sides and top of the nail. Also look directly into the nail, you will clearly see when the quick is starting to show, even if the nail is dark.

Have fun with it !


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Dechi said:


> That looks like a fine tool ! I use my dremel at the preset level, I think it’s 15 000 rpm. 8 000 is perfect to start learning. The trick is to not leave the dremel on the nail for more than one second at a time. Once I’ve taken the tip off, I mostly do little taps of a fraction of a second on the sides and top of the nail. Also look directly into the nail, you will clearly see when the quick is starting to show, even if the nail is dark.
> 
> Have fun with it !


Thank you for the tips! Have you ever gotten hair from the paw caught in the dremel? That's my biggest fear and the main reason I've stuck with the nail clipper (even though I make at least one of my toy's nail's bleed every time with the clippers....ugh.)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Have you ever gotten hair from the paw caught in the dremel? That's my biggest fear and the main reason I've stuck with the nail clipper (even though I make at least one of my toy's nail's bleed every time with the clippers....ugh.)


Oh yes I have, and it’s very important to make sure you won’t. Before doing my dogs’ nails, I trim the hair on their feet. I give them poodle feet, just below the second knuckle. I also trim Beckie’s hair around the dewclaws, as that’s where I had the hair get stuck. I push the hair upwards and clip and it doesn’t show.

It takes 10 minutes more per dog but it gives me peace of mind.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Oh yes I have, and it’s very important to make sure you won’t. Before doing my dogs’ nails, I trim the hair on their feet. I give them poodle feet, just below the second knuckle. I also trim Beckie’s hair around the dewclaws, as that’s where I had the hair get stuck. I push the hair upwards and clip and it doesn’t show.
> 
> It takes 10 minutes more per dog but it gives me peace of mind.


Great advice, I'll make sure to trim his paws, thanks for all the helpful tips!! Now if he'll just let me near his feet again after our night last night with the clippers.......


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Thank you for the tips! Have you ever gotten hair from the paw caught in the dremel? That's my biggest fear and the main reason I've stuck with the nail clipper (even though I make at least one of my toy's nail's bleed every time with the clippers....ugh.)


I have a pet dremel, and I accidentally got it caught in starlas flank hair! I felt horrible, but it stopped immediately on its own. I quickly shut it off and untangled it. It ended up being no big deal. She didn’t act like it hurt at all, it didn’t end up pulling out her hair, and she was just the same with the dremel after. I mean, I don’t recommend it, but it wasn’t the end of the world when it did catch fluff.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Pork chop, thanks for posting this.

This came up at an opportune time. I’m clipping my puppies nails with cat claw trimming scissors, but I was shocked how quickly his nails are becoming thick sturdy adult poodle nails. 

I‘m thankful to find this in time to start training him to accept the dremel. I quicked one of my cats, dreadful experience trying to keep her calm and waiting for the powder to stem the bleed, then as she walked away it started to bleed again. I quicked Babykins once with millers forge clippers and quickly moved to just using the dremel. I don’t want to quick Theo and ruin the work I’m doing to desensitize him.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Thank you for the info Dechi. From what I've read online at several retailers, the 8050 micro is discontinued. It seemed like the model a lot of groomers were using, too. I'm a bit surprised they discontinued it. Maybe I'm wrong, I hope so....
> 
> I just ordered the Dremel made for pets, which has set speeds of 8,000 and then 14,000. I've heard 10,000 is the ideal speed for trimming dog's nails, but it doesn't give that option. I don't mind starting at a slower speed anyway until l figure out how to use it. I'll give it a try and see.
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...d=1&keywords=pet+dremel&qid=1618200388&sr=8-6[/URL]
> ...


If I didn’t have the dremel 8050, that’s probably the model I’d get, the 7760. But wouldn’t bother with the model that comes with a pet nail guard to get a lower price since I think it would get in the way more than help.
Positives: because of the lithium ion battery and it’s the next lightest weight dremel. the plug in charging is likely superior.
it looks like variable speeds, which is also a major plus so you’re not stuck on one that’s too low or too high. 10,000-15,000 rpm is where you want to be.
(Edited to add, the 7760 has variable speeds of 8,000-25,000 according to the dremel website)
But slightly less is ok while you learn. It won’t take much length off each pass. It has the potential to heat up the nail more because you’d have the sanding wheel spinning on it for a longer time to be able to take off length. You also may find yourself pressing it to the nail much harder because it’s not taking off enough length.

Having a dedicated on off switch separate from the speed switches is important to me because it’s much easier to quickly shut off and not accidentally just move a slider to a different speed instead of shutting off.
I was using the dremel 7700 that belonged to my boyfriend for a short while (like the 7300 but with a stronger battery). I really liked it, except that quickly shutting it off to treat was more difficult. It’s also heavier than the 8050 or the 7760.

They’re probably discontinuing the 8050 because so many people have had their drop in charger fail on them. I have only had mine 4 months and thankfully it’s still functioning fine.

Just trust yourself, you will be able successfully dremel and not hurt your dog! It’s not as intimidating as you think.
Expect desensitization to be slow. Like, months before you get to a place where you can do all the nails. It is going to take a long time to desensitize since it sounds like your poodle wants nothing to do with you touching feet and nails, which is totally understandable! As long as you don’t rush progress it will happen with an otherwise well adjusted dog.
If you can get to a professional during the desensitization time to maintain nail length you won’t feel as stressed to make progress on overgrown nails.

good luck, and update us after you’ve had some time to try it out!


@Starla, it’s encouraging to hear there wasn’t any injury to hair getting caught in the dremel. It’s something that is bound to happen at some point to all of us. Shorter paw hair hopefully wouldn’t be a problem. I wonder how super long hair (like my own) would react with a dremel. Hopefully I won’t find that one out.


@Skylar, I couldn’t imagine clipping a cat’s nails. Let alone trying to hold styptic powder on a quicked nail. Cats are wild!
If/when I get a new puppy in the future, I won’t even bother with the clippers. Straight to the dremel since it works for me! Those puppy nails turn thick and hard so fast.
You said that you do Babykin’s nails exclusively with the dremel. Out of curiosity, is there a reason you started Theo with clippers? Also, how old is he and are there any pics?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I trim my cats nails with a regular people nail clippers. He kneads on my lap and I can’t take it if his claws are sharp, even with a blanket! The people nails clippers make it quick and easy. Back feet I don’t typically mess with because he hates it, but his front ones he doesn’t mind having clipped.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> If I didn’t have the dremel 8050, that’s probably the model I’d get, the 7760. But wouldn’t bother with the model that comes with a pet nail guard to get a lower price since I think it would get in the way more than help.
> Positives: because of the lithium ion battery and it’s the next lightest weight dremel. the plug in charging is likely superior.
> it looks like variable speeds, which is also a major plus so you’re not stuck on one that’s too low or too high. 10,000-15,000 rpm is where you want to be.
> (Edited to add, the 7760 has variable speeds of 8,000-25,000 according to the dremel website)
> ...


Thanks for all the tips! It's interesting.... the Pawcontrol Pet Dremel is the 7760, but with the added pet guard (which I won't use). It comes off easily, so it wasn't a big deal. They are also priced exactly the same at around $50. So you can buy a plain Dremel 7760, or the Dremel PawControl, which is the 7760 with the added pet guard and the instruction booklet that's geared toward pets.

One thing I wanted to add is that it looks like from the booklet that it's very important to wear safety goggles when using the dremel. If the spinning unit comes flying off by accident, it could take out your eye!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

When I first put on a new bit, I do hold it away from me and Lacey and do a quick test to ensure it won’t fly off!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

An update....as you can see from the prior posts, I am new the Dremel and had used it only a few times, for a few seconds at a time. Well, I got my toy poodle's tail caught in it and I almost had a heart attack!! He was not happy and I was panicked, but I managed to untangle it taking a lot of puffy tail hair with it. Also, I didn't like that my toy kept trying to sniff the dremel while I was using it on him, which made me feel like his ear hairs would be next to get caught in the rotator. I'm just not skilled at this...

So, I've put the Dremel away (maybe for good) and am now using a heavy duty nail file, one that is 80/80 grit, which is a tough grit to be used on human acrylic nails and apparently also works very well on dogs nails! I'm happy to report that my toy is accepting the nail file much better than either the clippers or the dremel, and since it's a pretty heavy duty nail file it does the job fast. Here's the link from Amazon in case anyone is afraid of both the clippers and the dremel like me. 








Amazon.com : PANA USA 10 pcs Professional Nail Files Buffers JUMBO Size Double Sided Emery Board Washable - For Natural & Acrylic Manicure Pedicure Tools Home and Professional 10 Pieces Pack (Black, Grit 80/80) : Beauty & Personal Care


Amazon.com : PANA USA 10 pcs Professional Nail Files Buffers JUMBO Size Double Sided Emery Board Washable - For Natural & Acrylic Manicure Pedicure Tools Home and Professional 10 Pieces Pack (Black, Grit 80/80) : Beauty & Personal Care



www.amazon.com


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Goodness, I’m so sorry you and your poodle had that experience. It sounds like you’ve found a solution that works for you with the nail file. Good job putting in the effort to care for his feet!

When I grind Violet’s nails I put her on the grooming table with a grooming loop to keep her in place, then I put a snood on to keep her ears out of the way. It helps to have a grooming set up. Not everyone can sit on the sofa and grind nails. I certainly can’t.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh no! So glad he’s okay. That is really scary. 

And thanks for the link to those nail files. We’re doing well with the scratch board and nail clippers, but I’m going to add them to my toolkit.


----------

